# Styrofoam flotation



## Headsortails (Aug 16, 2014)

Has anyone used styrofoam planks under the floor of their boat for increased flotation?


----------



## mossygoat (Aug 16, 2014)

The best form of flotation is insurance, just let her go!


----------



## Scott R (Aug 16, 2014)

killer elite said:


> When they sink they sink, unless you got a fiberglass boat like a Carolina skiff or a Boston Whaler




I can vouch for that.  Unfortunately I know from experience.


----------



## across the river (Aug 16, 2014)

Headsortails said:


> Has anyone used styrofoam planks under the floor of their boat for increased flotation?



How would that increase flotation?


----------



## Scott R (Aug 16, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Several times myself




Dang Killer.  Once was enough for me

Almost went down on Mobile Bay one time but I refused to let go of the boat.  Boat ended up staying upright...but the driver was missing after everything settled down.


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm redoing a Jon boat. Since most flotation is styrofoam, would insulation styrofoam not increase the overall flotation of the boat. I'm not worried about insurance. I'm just not a fan if drowning.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Foam in the floor should help raise the boat out of the water keeping it from riding so deep.  So to answer your question yes it should increase overall flotation.


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks steelshotslayer. This boat is 40 years old and Im 61. My swim for the hill days are over.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Just a note on adding the foam to the floor.  It would be a good idea to coat it in fiberglass resin or some other kind of waterproof sealant to prevent it from becoming water logged over time and increasing the weight of your boat and then having to redo everything.  One more thing I hope you go ahead and wire up a really good bilge pump no need in skimping there.


----------



## across the river (Aug 16, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Foam in the floor should help raise the boat out of the water keeping it from riding so deep.  So to answer your question yes it should increase overall flotation.



 Something floats because the weight of the water it displaces is greater than the weight of the object itself.  Adding foam on the inside of a boat does nothing to increase the floatation of the boat when it is sitting up right, because it does nothing to increase the amount of water the boat will displace.  It is still the same size boat regardless of how much foam you put inside of it. All you are doing is adding the weight of the styrofoam into the boat, so it would make it sit deeper if anything.  If you filled a boat complete up with lifejackets, it is going to sit lower because of the weight of the lifejackets, not sit higher.  Foam on the inside of a boat only helps in the event that the boat is flipped over, but chance are you aren't going to be able to add enough foam to a jon boat to keep it from sinking.  So to answer your question, no, don't add any foam.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 16, 2014)

http://www.uscgboating.org/regulations/boatbuilder_s_handbook/flotation_part1_e.aspx


Just wanted to include the coast guard regulations for foam in a boat. It might help some.  It also gives a calculation guide on how to find out how much foam you need in your boat.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 17, 2014)

The OP is redoing a 40 year old boat.  Which may or may not have added foam flotation I am not sure with it being that old it may predate the requirements which doesn't matter because I posted the regulations mainly to show the table that gives a formula on how to calculate the amount foam needed to float a boat.  What I do know is he asked if adding foam would increase the flotation of the boat in the event of it being swamped. I really doubt the added weight of a few square feet of foam will make any kind of noticeable difference in the performance of a boat. I do know that the added foam will make the boat float better in the event of it being swamped especially if there is not any foam in it to start with.  It's pretty simple logic the more flotation a boat has the better it will float in the event of an accident.  There is definitely no need in getting hostile over the topic though.


----------



## dbean43 (Aug 17, 2014)

Killers done went to sleep! Yall better settle down this aint hardcore waterfowler they'll shut this place down on us!!! I think you've all answered the OP's question.


----------



## across the river (Aug 17, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> The OP is redoing a 40 year old boat.  Which may or may not have added foam flotation I am not sure with it being that old it may predate the requirements which doesn't matter because I posted the regulations mainly to show the table that gives a formula on how to calculate the amount foam needed to float a boat.  What I do know is he asked if adding foam would increase the flotation of the boat in the event of it being swamped. I really doubt the added weight of a few square feet of foam will make any kind of noticeable difference in the performance of a boat. I do know that the added foam will make the boat float better in the event of it being swamped especially if there is not any foam in it to start with.  It's pretty simple logic the more flotation a boat has the better it will float in the event of an accident.  There is definitely no need in getting hostile over the topic though.



No one is getting hostile, and I apologize if I came across that way.  Neither his question nor you initial response mentioned anything about the boat being swamped.  His question comes across like he thought putting styro foam in a boat would help it float better under normal usage, and that isn't the case.  That was the point.   If he is worried about it getting swamped and it is aluminum (as i think we all are assuming) then a little styrofoam under the floor isn't going going to keep it upright.  Sorry if there was confusion.


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 17, 2014)

A 40 year old boat probably doesn't have enough flotation in it to meet current USCG "level flotation" standards.  An aluminum boat can meet these standards (or they couldn't be sold new).

If the OP will PM me, I will help him out with his question.


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 17, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

That is not the correct way to calculate flotation requirements.  The water in a swamped boat doesn't weigh anything as long as the boat is swamped.  Filling a boat up with water and weighing doesn't tell you anything about the floatation capability of the boat.  

Although there are formulas to assist in determining the amount of floatation, even the USCG has to use in the water tests to determine the actual flotation of a boat.

Further the goal of flotation materials is not to displace all the water, but to only displace enough for  the boat to float level with it's designed load.  The theory is that once the boat is floating level with the gunnels no longer awash, and assuming an intact hull, the rest of the water can be displaced with a bucket or pump.


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 17, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

If flotation is properly installed, the boat will remain in an upright position with the passengers and motor as long as the boat is not severely overloaded.

You might want to brush up on USGA level flotation standards.

He can remain with the boat a long time, hypothermia being the primary limiting factor.  If he is wearing waders or other waterproof clothing he can stay in the boat a very long time.

As long as he has some means of removing the water (bucket, pump, sponge) and the hull is intact, he can remain in the boat and evacuate the water

Yes you can.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yall are making my head spin............ Buy your self a couple good life jackets, put the boat in the water, and go kill ducks. Problem solved.


----------



## strutlife (Aug 17, 2014)

My thinking is if I am worried about my boat sinking, I either did not adhere to safety measures posted in my boat(overloaded, too much motor), weakened the structure, or I should have bought a boat made by a reputable company. I am gonna do everything within my power to return home after the hunt along with those that went with me. I hear all the time in talking to people, man I had  4 guys, gear, decoys and a dog. That's fine if your setup is rated for that. Boats have suggested max engine sizes and weight limits for a reason. If it means making 2 trips to get all your buddies and gear to the hunting site and back to bank, you OWE it to your family members, friends, fellow hunters and loved ones that you hunt smart and responsible so that you all can make it home safely. If you question your boats capability, it's kinda like when you were young. What's the repercussion if I do or don't do something.


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah there is.

And FWIW, I've fished and hunted all up and down the Altamaha, and out into the ocean, all in a flat bottom boat, jon type boat.  That had enough foam in it to keep it afloat.


----------



## copperheadmike (Aug 18, 2014)

strutlife said:


> you OWE it to your family members, friends, fellow hunters and loved ones that you hunt smart and responsible so that you all can make it home safely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 18, 2014)

Does anyone REALLY think that foam inside a boat helps it float better when not sinking?  Lord I hope not.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 18, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Foam in the floor should help raise the boat out of the water keeping it from riding so deep.  So to answer your question yes it should increase overall flotation.



Huh?


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 18, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Foam in the floor should help raise the boat out of the water keeping it from riding so deep.  So to answer your question yes it should increase overall flotation.



Oh my. 
No. Not at all. Did you break the laws of physics?  

The only way this may hold true is if the boat is inundated.


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 18, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Foam in the floor should help raise the boat out of the water keeping it from riding so deep.  So to answer your question yes it should increase overall flotation.



 that's awesome.


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the thoughts gentlemen. I have learned from your posts. Yes this is a 40 year old aluminum johnboat. It does have flotation in the two seats. Of course that flotation is 40 years old two and I'm probably going to add to it with spray in. Will extra flotation in the floor help? It seems not.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 18, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Oh my.
> No. Not at all. Did you break the laws of physics?
> 
> The only way this may hold true is if the boat is inundated.



I first thought he was talking about turning a single floor jon boat over and spaying foam on it "under" the floor. That would make it ride higher. 

Then I thought he might be inquiring about the sort of new foam floats  you can drive a boat up on like at a dock. 

Some of us swamp hunter would intentionally sink our boats when we got back to the hill so nobody would find them. Also would sink them when we got to the hole we were going to to  keep ducks from seeing them. These boats were just used to haul gear. We would push them and just hold onto the side if we stepped in a hole. We might get in just to get across a "run " or two. We had to chop out whatever floatation was in them. I'm talking cheap aluminum Sears 10 footer types.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 18, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Foam in the floor should help raise the boat out of the water keeping it from riding so deep.  So to answer your question yes it should increase overall flotation.



ok ok ill admit I was not thinking when I typed that ^


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 18, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> ok ok ill admit I was not thinking when I typed that ^



I would much rather deal with a man who will admit when he is wrong than to deal with a guy who won't!!!


----------



## across the river (Aug 19, 2014)

Headsortails said:


> Thanks for the thoughts gentlemen. I have learned from your posts. Yes this is a 40 year old aluminum johnboat. It does have flotation in the two seats. Of course that flotation is 40 years old two and I'm probably going to add to it with spray in. Will extra flotation in the floor help? It seems not.



Help what???  The boat will float highest in the water when it is empty.   Anything you add inside of the boat is only adding weight and will make it sit lower in the water.  Think about it.  Duck decoys float, but if you filled it up decoys would it sit any higher in the water?  No.   It will sit lower because of the weight of the decoys.  The same thing goes for styrofoam, seat cushions, lifejackets, or anything else you put inside of the boat.    The only reason they put foam inside of some boats and jet skis is to keep them from sinking when they take on water.   It has nothing to do with helping them float when the are upright.


----------



## arkie1 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have sank my boat in the salt once. We were out of it and in the marsh shooting, the tide came in and the boat was stuck to the bottom in the marsh mud. The boat filled up with water all the way to the top then floated level with the water. The waves were trying to flip it and we wound up having to hold it up and turn on the bilge pumps and bail with a bucket to make headway with the waves. That made for a rough afternoon. Now I have the bilge wired to a float switch and stay where I can check on my boat alot. Will the foam float your boat if it swamps.... Absolutely will it be above the surface of the water? Most likely not. Most of the boats are designed to float level with the surface of the water even with the foam. Even if the boat were made out of foam if you fill it up with water and add waves it will flip and do you no good. Good pfd's are the best solution to your problem.


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 28, 2014)

across the river said:


> Help what???  The boat will float highest in the water when it is empty.   Anything you add inside of the boat is only adding weight and will make it sit lower in the water.  Think about it.  Duck decoys float, but if you filled it up decoys would it sit any higher in the water?  No.   It will sit lower because of the weight of the decoys.  The same thing goes for styrofoam, seat cushions, lifejackets, or anything else you put inside of the boat.    The only reason they put foam inside of some boats and jet skis is to keep them from sinking when they take on water.   It has nothing to do with helping them float when the are upright.



Fisiks is hard sumtimes


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2014)

arkie1 said:


> I have sank my boat in the salt once. We were out of it and in the marsh shooting, the tide came in and the boat was stuck to the bottom in the marsh mud. The boat filled up with water all the way to the top then floated level with the water. The waves were trying to flip it and we wound up having to hold it up and turn on the bilge pumps and bail with a bucket to make headway with the waves. That made for a rough afternoon. Now I have the bilge wired to a float switch and stay where I can check on my boat alot. Will the foam float your boat if it swamps.... Absolutely will it be above the surface of the water? Most likely not. Most of the boats are designed to float level with the surface of the water even with the foam. Even if the boat were made out of foam if you fill it up with water and add waves it will flip and do you no good. Good pfd's are the best solution to your problem.



Most of the time they float upside down and all that water weighs allot , like several tons. Bilge pumps are not made to pump 500 GPM. Most pump in GPH. When your boat is swamped in high seas and the hull is not damaged you can not put enough foam in one to make it float. If anybody wants to test what I am talking about and prove me wrong bring your boat to the coast and we will test it on your boat and I will take pictures of the Coast guard or sea tow during the rescue. 99 percent of the time boats that are used for duck hunting are overloaded and if not they are close to the limit. I do no think you can control the water or weather conditions you are hunting in unless you just dont go. When you are taking on water in high seas with a wave interval of seconds you can not bail the boat and pump the water out fast enough. I do not care how much foam you have. How do I know this. been there , done that and got the Tshirt.  Now add to this situation , Darkness, cold , fear and a poor mind set. You could buy the farm. Wear your PFD. Great Post Jim!


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 30, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Most of the time they float upside down and all that water weighs allot , like several tons. Bilge pumps are not made to pump 500 GPM. Most pump in GPH. When your boat is swamped in high seas and the hull is not damaged you can not put enough foam in one to make it float. If anybody wants to test what I am talking about and prove me wrong bring your boat to the coast and we will test it on your boat and I will take pictures of the Coast guard or sea tow during the rescue. 99 percent of the time boats that are used for duck hunting are overloaded and if not they are close to the limit. I do no think you can control the water or weather conditions you are hunting in unless you just dont go. When you are taking on water in high seas with a wave interval of seconds you can not bail the boat and pump the water out fast enough. I do not care how much foam you have. How do I know this. been there , done that and got the Tshirt.  Now add to this situation , Darkness, cold , fear and a poor mind set. You could buy the farm. Wear your PFD. Great Post Jim!




 Shoot this can happen on the main parts of the hill. during high winds and storms three foot waves are quite possible and will swamp smaller jon boats. im not too sure if my 17 footer would make it in the rough stuff on that lake.
       i have rode out more than one storm on that lake hiding behind an island with a 20 foot fiberglass fish and ski cause waves were coming over the bow and filling the boat. 

now of course that was in the summer while fishing and storms blew in on me suddenly.

trust me you don't have to go to the coast to get in trouble duck hunting.


like killer said wear your pfd!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 31, 2014)

bander_TC50 said:


> Shoot this can happen on the main parts of the hill. during high winds and storms three foot waves are quite possible and will swamp smaller jon boats. im not too sure if my 17 footer would make it in the rough stuff on that lake.
> i have rode out more than one storm on that lake hiding behind an island with a 20 foot fiberglass fish and ski cause waves were coming over the bow and filling the boat.
> 
> now of course that was in the summer while fishing and storms blew in on me suddenly.
> ...


 It can be worse on the big lakes because they are shallow compared to the ocean. About 1990 two guys died on the hill because the boat they were in swamped  in high seas while goose hunting.


----------

